# Aliens vs. Predator



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Is anyone else besides me psyched to see this? Over at the website http://www.avp-movie.com/ there are some real kick ass trailers. If this is only half of what it's cracked up to be, it'll definitely be worth the price of admission. Anyone here a fan of either or both franchises?


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I will check it out the special fx should be interesting and at least entertaining.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've already had a bad ****ing day, and some news I just got upped the anger thermometer to the exploding point!!!! THIS GODDAMN MOVIE IS GOING TO BE RATED PG-13!!!!! Is that some ****ed up bull**** or what?!?! With the other *Alien/Predator* movies being ALL Rated R, how the **** could they be allowed to get away with this?!?!? **** Paul Anderson, **** the MPAA and **** 20th Century Fox!!!! We waited all these years for this and this is the Thanks we get for being patient!!!! ****ing bunch of ASSHOLES!!!!!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, but tell us what you're really thinking!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Whoah there, calm down a bit... 

It may not be so bad. The others mainly got "R"s for language over violence, and since neither of the main characters talk in this case, that may be what's going on here. Let's just keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry about that. Bad day...final straw and all, you know. Blowing off some steam...you know me. I'm okay now. We all have our Rated "R" posts from time to time.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This will probably be my last reporting on AVP with this post. The next you'll hear from me will probably be a review (God PLEASE let that PG-13 rating be worth the price of the ticket!) Here's a pretty sweet fight scene between the two antagonists, that I found on Yahoo this morning:

http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/alienvspredator.html


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol.... My mom actually is dying to see this movie. *shrugs* I found it amusing. And as for the pg-13 rating I find that funny as hell. Maybe it doesn't have much cursing or gore... Maybe they actually focused on the plott for once...  lol... I might see it sometime in my life. I am not sure.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, there is at least ONE MORE reply to this thread that has some significance to this film. According to director Paul W.S. Anderson, he was displeased with the PG-13 rating enforced by the studios, and promises an R rating when the Directors Cut DVD comes out, adding the "cut" death scenes and another subplot. No word as to when it will hit the streets, but like Rob Zombie's alleged Uncut version of *House of 1000 Corpses, * this had not better not be another red herring. Anderson's somewhat tarnished reputation depends on this bit of news being accurate, especially since the above information came directly from the horses mouth. To get more insight on what exactly wa said here's the link to the story at _Bloody Disgusting:_ http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/index.php?Show=2378&Template=newsfull


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

I saw AVP the day it came out. I knew I wasn't going to like it as soon as Paul Anderson was picked to write and direct. I wish Fox would realize that the Alien franchise is a potential gold mine. Get a good script, put Cameron or Scott back at the helm, and you'll make millions. 
Anyway, not much I can say about this film other than it was a mediocre action film. Which is what I was afraid of. Thanks Fox for casting the true fans aside so you could make a quick buck off the MTV generation.


----------



## fi wilson (Aug 26, 2004)

Obviously we poor Brits have to wait for bloody ages for anything to come our way. Saw the trailer at the cinema this week which said "coming soon" so I guess it's still gonna be a while. Can't wait though!!


----------

